# paphiopedilum malipoense var. jackii forma virescens



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2010)

*forma virescens* is this because of the shinny leaves??


Nice job Hakone


----------



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2010)

the bloom is green (albino )


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 3, 2010)

Perhaps it's albinistic?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2010)

that is album


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

jackii and album, so unfair!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> jackii and album, so unfair!



I do agree!


----------



## etex (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice!! I love the foliage markings! The leaves sure are shiny! Can't wait to see the bloom!!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 10, 2010)

*paphiopedilum malipoense var. jackii forma virescens GRUSS et ROETH*



 http://g.imageshack.us/img42/jackii6.jpg/1/


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

Careful now.


----------



## Roth (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a special colony of jackii, there are a couple dozen/hundreds plants coming out every year from the wild. Unfortunately, one has to see it in bloom to be sure it is an 'albino'. So far I have seen only one true alba. All the others had even 1 small dot at the base of the petal, or one line on the staminodium... Despite the perfectly green leaves.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

Torture!


----------



## shaw (Jan 19, 2010)

frankly.... is this on going like maliponese, spiking for at least 2 -3mths before the flower actually bloom?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2010)

shaw said:


> frankly.... is this on going like maliponese, spiking for at least 2 -3mths before the flower actually bloom?



Ha Ha :rollhappy: stay tuned, only 8 weeks to go!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice! see you in 8 wks!


----------



## HeidiN (Feb 2, 2010)

The last pic is beautiful in it's own right.


----------



## lienluu (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you show pictures of the full plant, showing both underside and top side of the leaves?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2010)

rothschildianum said:


> Can you show pictures of the full plant, showing both underside and top side of the leaves?


----------



## Paul (Feb 3, 2010)

nice healthy plant, it's almost done, patience!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang, it's growing quickly compared to my malipo!


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2010)




----------



## rdlsreno (May 23, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2010)

moving right along on schedule!:wink:


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2010)

OMG, keep the pics coming :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

OMG I cant believe we're still waiting for this one!!


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2010)




----------



## JeanLux (May 30, 2010)

they really are soo sloow!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

Almost there! Let us know how it smells!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2010)

That guy needs a shave!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 12, 2010)

I am sorry, is not album


----------



## Paul (Jun 12, 2010)

too bad... sorry for you !! 

nice jackii yet !


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2010)

No, it isn't but it is really nice regardless!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks good to me!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2010)

does it smell like apples?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2010)

I like it as it is!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd still be happy with it


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2010)

unless one has half dozen normal jackii .
sorry to be repetitive ...... Still nice & it's blooming! :clap::clap:


----------

